# The Vape Guy - Majestic Creme now available



## BumbleBee (22/6/18)

@Sash at Majestic Vapour Co. really knocked it out of the park with this familiar South African classic chocolate biscuit, fantastic stuff this! Get some now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/18)

For all those that missed the initial release, Majestic Creme is back in stock!


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/18)

And these little velvet baggies make excellent sleeping bags for tube mods, perfect for the incoming cold fronts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> And these little velvet baggies make excellent sleeping bags for tube mods, perfect for the incoming cold fronts
> 
> View attachment 137046


I thought it was a pirate Willy warmer.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/18)

Christos said:


> I thought it was a pirate Willy warmer.....


Haha, yes, that too


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 136214
> 
> 
> @Sash at Majestic Vapour Co. really knocked it out of the park with this familiar South African classic chocolate biscuit, fantastic stuff this! Get some now!



This juice is top notch. One of the best chocolate eliquid around. The others have a chocolate taste but feel more dry compared to majestic creme .

Majestic Creme has all the chocolaty goodness with added creaminess it's amazing.
My favourite chocolate vape to date.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> This juice is top notch. One of the best chocolate eliquid around. The others have a chocolate taste but feel more dry compared to majestic creme .
> 
> Majestic Creme has all the chocolaty goodness with added creaminess it's amazing.
> My favourite chocolate vape to date.


Absolutely, I’ve already gone through two bottles this week, amazing stuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

